# Breeders with puppies available.....



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

.... please contact me via PM. As some of you know, my mom lost her beloved male Hav boy Paco a few weeks ago. She is currently looking for a male Hav puppy so if any of you may have a boy available (puppy) please let me know. I know that this forum doesn't allow advertising puppies for sale but thought this would be a great place to ask  Trying to help Mom out! Thanks!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know you'll find the perfect little one to help heal her broken heart. Waiting and wishing for you.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Best of luck.
I hope your mother finds a puppy she loves


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just be careful you do not get a reply from a puppy mill....check them out carefully.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Nicole, what area are you in? I know some great new litters here in NC.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would handle it reverse. Find the breeder and wait for the litter.

good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Would she want to apply to HRI for an adoption?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I would handle it reverse. Find the breeder and wait for the litter.
> 
> good luck!


I agree 100%.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She did find a breeder that she really likes- Ambler Havanese in MI and it's not too far from her. She does have a litter but all but one are spoken for. The breeder is waiting for everyone that has put a deposit to choose their puppies next week then my mom will know what is left. She is also expecting another litter as well but has to wait and see. Ambler Havanese was recommended to her by a few other people she contacted. I have tried to help her but she has to find that special boy herself


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She's definitely on the right track if she looking at Kathy Ambler's pups! :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Lord they've got some sweet looking puppies!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> She's definitely on the right track if she looking at Kathy Ambler's pups! :biggrin1:


Do you have an Ambler pup????


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Good Lord they've got some sweet looking puppies!


THey are very cute. I think my mom is hoping to get a b/w irish pied and she has one available. I love the way the irish pieds are marked- they are so flashy! Of course, all havanese puppies are cute no matter what color they are right????


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> THey are very cute. I think my mom is hoping to get a b/w irish pied and she has one available. I love the way the irish pieds are marked- they are so flashy! Of course, all havanese puppies are cute no matter what color they are right????


Right! It's their faces and their personalities that make them so special. I love black and white combinations but wouldn't trade Kipling for any other colour combination because he's just so endearing just as he is. Now that he's 10 months I find that he's becoming more and more settled and attached. He sits closer and snuggles longer. V. irresistable! Is Izzo a cuddly guy?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Do you have an Ambler pup????


No, I don't. I've met Kathy and seen her dogs at shows. She is definitely one of those "reputable breeders" we're always telling people to look for.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Right! It's their faces and their personalities that make them so special. I love black and white combinations but wouldn't trade Kipling for any other colour combination because he's just so endearing just as he is. Now that he's 10 months I find that he's becoming more and more settled and attached. He sits closer and snuggles longer. V. irresistable!* Is Izzo a cuddly guy?*


Oh my gosh, is he ever! He is most attached to me- wherever I am, he is. If I am on the sofa he will jump up and get right on top of me!!! When I pick him up from the floor I can lay him on his back for a belly rub and he will lay like that for as long as I am rubbing his tummy. He is the sweetest little guy ever. You think you love Kipling that much now, it gets even better for some reason after they turn one. Izzo and I have a very special bond. He lets my 4 1/2 year old do whatever she wants to him. She dresses him up, pushes him around in her doll stroller, holds him, plays school with him- and he LETS her.When he's had enough he runs away or gets a little growly but all in all, he puts up with a LOT. I couldn't ask for a sweeter, more loving Havanese.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> No, I don't. I've met Kathy and seen her dogs at shows. She is definitely one of those "reputable breeders" we're always telling people to look for.


I will definitely let my mom know!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling is also incredibly tolerant and trusting. My kids are 8 and 10 and they cuddle and snuggle him and he loves every minute of it. My son likes to watch TV laying down with Kipling right beside him or on top of him with a blanket over them. Kipling just melts into position. My DD loves kisses from him and hugs him contantly. What I've noticed now is that Kipling is more anxious to be right beside me. For a long while he was more independent but now he'll move if I'm sitting somewhere to press right up against me. It's so cute.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> I would handle it reverse. Find the breeder and wait for the litter.


Agreed! These are top breeders (NC) and all puppies could be spoken for, but can you tell I might be looking at times too?!? Just too many reasons not to do it right now.

Good luck to your mom in her search. Glad she is wanting puppy breath again.


----------

